# HTPC Alternatives



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

About two years ago I purchased a HTPC (built it actually) and installed KODI (previously XBMC). The HTPC is directly connected to the living room television via HDMI and it is also connected by a discrete Ethernet cable run that goes into my desktop PC's wireless router (main family computer) since the media it accesses is all stored on the desktop PC. I couldn't ask for a better setup.

Today, I would like to add a way to access this media (TV Shows and Movies) from my bedroom and second playroom (which are one floor above this entire area). My biggest concern is cost. How can I accomplish this? My last HTPC cost me 600$, although I think the components were a bit overkill, and I don't want to go that route unless I can keep the costs really down since I have two new locations to supply. Both new locations have televisions already.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention that it's imperative that I'm using KODI to access the content on these two systems as well.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Is it possible to access your PC through your network? If so, then something as simple as a tablet with a Chromecast TV device might do the trick. The tablet finds the movie/music on the PC and sends it to the other TV via the Chromecast. I don't know this KODI of which you speak so I can't say if this would work.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yustr,

Kodi.tv


Kodi® (formerly known as XBMC™) is an award-winning free and open source (GPL) software media center for playing videos, music, pictures, games, and more. Kodi runs on Linux, OS X, Windows, iOS, and Android, featuring a 10-foot user interface for use with televisions and remote controls. It allows users to play and view most videos, music, podcasts, and other digital media files from local and network storage media and the internet. Our forums and Wiki are bursting with knowledge and help for the new user right up to the application developer. We also have helpful Facebook, Google+, Twitter and Youtube pages.

Disclaimer: Kodi does not provide any media itself. Users must provide their own content or manually point Kodi to third party online services. The Kodi project does not provide any support for bootleg video content.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

It's just a program you install on your PC to organize and access the media.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Amazon Fire TV Stick, nVidia Shield, or build more HTPC's (basic builds will about $300 +/- ).

Or run Plex on your PC/server, and most any streaming device will work (such as a Roku).

> https://plex.tv/


----------

